# GP-100 trigger mods?



## Justsqueeze (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi folks

I have a really nice shooting GP-100 ( 6 inch ) that shoots great but might benefit from some trigger work....any ideas or suggestions?


cheers


Howard


----------



## Thunderhawk (Jun 28, 2006)

Just...Iowegan at forum link removed has a book on how to do trigger jobs on the GP/SP revolvers. If you ask him he will email it to you. It is great!


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

The IBOK will set you straight. It will walk you through the process of disassembling the gun, mirror polishing all of the surfaces that contact each other, and reassembling the gun. It's a simple thing but makes a huge difference in how the gun shoots.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Iowegan*

justsqueeze: you have already been directed to the "Iowegan" Sir, a fine gentleman who can and will share extensively.
He has a well written easy to follow manual with PICTURES:smt033


----------



## DarkSyd (Mar 25, 2008)

I joined forum link removed over the weekend in hopes of getting a copy of the IBOK for the GP100. It turns out that Iowegan won't be sending out any more due to some abuses of his email address.

Any chance one of you could send me a copy?


----------



## DarkSyd (Mar 25, 2008)

Got one


----------



## kkairplane (Mar 13, 2008)

DarkSyd said:


> I joined forum link removed over the weekend in hopes of getting a copy of the IBOK for the GP100. It turns out that Iowegan won't be sending out any more due to some abuses of his email address.
> 
> Any chance one of you could send me a copy?


Any chance of someone sending one my way also?

Thanks,


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Ruger Forum . com*

Try "forum link removed". Ask in the general section. The "Iowegan" or someone may can help. Hacking 'mucks' good things and people


----------

